# Black Bear Warning Issued In Southern Parts Of MA



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A black bear was spotting in Bellingham on May 19, 2010.
Terri Dyer/WBZ

Police have issued a warning to several Massachusetts communities along the Rhode Island border after a black bear sighting.

The bear was spotted in this past week in several areas including Blackstone, Uxbridge, and Bellingham in backyards, wooded-areas, and on golf courses.

Animal control officers believe the bear is an adolescent male, weighing about 80 pounds. Police said a Bellingham woman was able to snap pictures of the animal when it appeared near her bird feeder, but the bear quickly fled the yard.

Police have warned residents to keep a close eye on small children and pets. They also have urged people to keep trash inside, and to remove bird feeders from yards.

Black Bear Warning Issued In Mass. Communities Near Rhode Island - wbztv.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I saw a mother and it's cub last weekend in my daughter's yard in the mountains of NH. They're no problem as long as you give them their space. They will try to break into your house though. She has a tattered screen from a bear trying to get in.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

This guy came around many times last year after he snatched my bird feeder, but haven't seen him in my yard yet this year... Im near the Sturbridge area..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Young black bear dies after capture in Worcester*

 
By Associated Press
WORCESTER - A juvenile male black bear that was struck with a tranquilizer...


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

_they LOVE bird food...eliminate the feeder in the spring as it attracts them..like yogi bear and his picnic baskets _


----------

